# Torque Steer????



## jaybird556 (Jul 19, 2005)

Thinking about buying a 2005 Altima 3.5 Manual but have heard some bad stories about horrendous torque steer. Anybody have any input? Can it be fixed? Thanks for any help/info! 

Jaybird556


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

My 02 3.5se 5mt has a little, but it's not to the extent that I would have a complaint about it. Normal daily driving you can't feel anything, it's when you really put your foot into it you notice it. But then it's not that bad. Normally in 1st or 2nd I don't notice cause my wheels spin when I stand on it. :thumbup:


----------



## teh mofo (May 2, 2005)

You get torque steer because of the tremendous power. :thumbup:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Tourque steer is unavoidable in this car, but that doesn't mean you can't live with it or that it makes the car undriveable.


----------



## Jerad (Aug 24, 2005)

Marvin said:


> Tourque steer is unavoidable in this car, but that doesn't mean you can't live with it or that it makes the car undriveable.



I drive the 3.5 mated to the automatic transmission. Although it has tiptronic, it's usually in drive. 

Don't be afraid of the torque steer. With regular driving you won't notice it. It's when you really pound the gas that it becomes obvious. But, I kind of like it. It doesn't cause the car to go out of control - as long as you hold on to the wheel and point it in the direction you'd like to travel. And it makes the car feel... well, alive. 

But there is a new Altima re-design being released. Probably summer next year, so if you want the Altima you might want to wait and see what they've done to her before you purchase the 2002-2006 model.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

jaybird556 said:


> Thinking about buying a 2005 Altima 3.5 Manual but have heard some bad stories about horrendous torque steer. Anybody have any input? Can it be fixed? Thanks for any help/info!
> 
> Jaybird556


Torque steer with a front driver is a good thing. It means your car has some balls!

If your that concerned with it, get the automatic, its not as bad with that, or get rear wheel drive, or get a 4 banger.


----------



## DatsunZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> Torque steer with a front driver is a good thing. It means your car has some balls!
> 
> If your that concerned with it, get the automatic, its not as bad with that, or get rear wheel drive, or get a 4 banger.



It is almost norm on most front wheel drive car BUT the kick back is nothing that dramatic or anything dangerous, and it is nothing you cannot mentally handle or physically react. It is quite proportional to how hard you suddenly punch the gas pedal plus how powerful the engine can erert torue on the front tires which wnat to pull straight and instead of taking order from your steering, they are trying to push back at your steering force. Most people e do not punch the pedal that hard and for those who suddenly has the urge to do so, you naturally learn to expect the torque steer after a couple of times. When you do a lot of these acrobatics, most of our hands are naturally tensing up and the kick back is practically nothing. All in all, don't even think of that as an issue.


----------



## Redmax (Jun 23, 2005)

once you drive a fwd car with a good amount of Torque steer, you will get hooked!!!


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Redmax said:


> once you drive a fwd car with a good amount of Torque steer, you will get hooked!!!


I can see your point some, but i disagree. I hate torgue steer. its not that its a major issue or problem, but who wants to fight the front wheel when you dont have too?

My next ride wil be rear wheel drive


----------



## Redmax (Jun 23, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> I can see your point some, but i disagree. I hate torgue steer. its not that its a major issue or problem, but who wants to fight the front wheel when you dont have too?
> 
> My next ride wil be rear wheel drive



My maxima has over 400fwhp and I love pulling it back in straight. I may not be like most others but I feel more confident driving a front wheel drive car. 


for those who are going to say thats because you've never driven a really nice rwd car, One of my other cars is a 94 supra TT


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

how can you feel more confident with front wheel drive when the wheels fighting your input? maybe in the rain, where the ass wont slide out, well, i guess it wont fish tail on dry street either....i guess it could be safer. I know ive lost control of my rear wheel drive mustangs many times, but never my front wheel drive alti. Of course, the stang had much more torque and power, but rear whell can get away from you. I guess the trade off with front whell is torqe steer...I would have to say strengh also. Rear driveshaft, diff. and axles can handle a lot more abuse then front halfshafts.


----------



## twigglius (Dec 21, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> Torque steer with a front driver is a good thing. It means your car has some balls!
> 
> If your that concerned with it, get the automatic, its not as bad with that, or get rear wheel drive, or get a 4 banger.


Now that's crap if I ever heard it! Tourque steer is common in any front wheel drive car. I have a 2002 Altima 2.5 with 20's on it and it torque steers like a fat whore on a shopping cart. The torque steer was just as bad with the stock 16's or are they 15's?


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

twigglius said:


> Now that's crap if I ever heard it! Tourque steer is common in any front wheel drive car. I have a 2002 Altima 2.5 with 20's on it and it torque steers like a fat whore on a shopping cart. The torque steer was just as bad with the stock 16's or are they 15's?


Duhhh...........are you serious? Your implying that cars with more power and torqe dont have worse torque steer than ones with less power?

Come back when you have a clue


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

twigglius said:


> Now that's crap if I ever heard it! Tourque steer is common in any front wheel drive car. I have a 2002 Altima 2.5 with 20's on it and it torque steers like a fat whore on a shopping cart. The torque steer was just as bad with the stock 16's or are they 15's?


The torque steer isn't going to change any if you change to aftermarket wheels, and cars with more power certainly have more TS. Go drive an Altima w/ the V6 and then go drive a Toyota Corolla with a I4. Then come back and try to justify saying the Toyota has more TS than the Altima. It just ain't gonna happen. But thats my opinion...


----------



## Redmax (Jun 23, 2005)

twigglius said:


> Now that's crap if I ever heard it! Tourque steer is common in any front wheel drive car. I have a 2002 Altima 2.5 with 20's on it and it torque steers like a fat whore on a shopping cart. The torque steer was just as bad with the stock 16's or are they 15's?



wheel size will alo change the feeling of Torque steer. The larger mass in the wheels decreases the tire hegiht which in turn lets you feel alot more of the road. The first time I went from my maxima 15's to my 18's it was scary, It felt like the wheel was going to come right out of my hand, but I got used to it!


----------



## twigglius (Dec 21, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> Duhhh...........are you serious? Your implying that cars with more power and torqe dont have worse torque steer than ones with less power?
> 
> Come back when you have a clue


well now, someone is reaaaally butt hurt and i think it's alti9. if i were implying that i would have said that. my only point is that ALL FRONT WHEEL DRIVE CARS HAVE TORQUE STEER! so go cure your dyslexia and change your thong.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Like I said, come back when you have a clue. 

You said my comment was crap, but thats exactly the point i was making (more power/worse torque steer)

So who has thier head up thier ass? Let me know when you hear the pop.


----------



## twigglius (Dec 21, 2005)

only pop i hear is when i pull my dockle out of your moms anal region!


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

twigglius said:


> only pop i hear is when i pull my dockle out of your moms anal region!


This section is for Altima discusion, not BS, so why don't you take it to OT...


----------



## ks2 tuning (Sep 27, 2005)

Torque steer has a real big explanation for a fairly simple problem, it is caused by the compression of the rubber bushings on the lower control arms, the wheel that's driving, twists the arm in it's mounts causing it to deflect a small amount which causes the wheel to "toe out" and pull the car in that direction... horsepower, age of the car, limited slip or open differential, weight, etc etc. all have an effect on the severity of the problem... 


Our racer has 300+ torque, we use tubular lower control arms made in house to replace the stock stamped units we use solid sperical bearings on all of our race cars suspension (no good for the street, but you can use delrin)
and have zero torque steer no matter what differential we use...


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> Like I said, come back when you have a clue.
> 
> You said my comment was crap, but thats exactly the point i was making (more power/worse torque steer)
> 
> So who has thier head up thier ass? Let me know when you hear the pop.


I agree since i do have 30 more horses under my hood. Torque steer is worse but with practice you can control it.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Dup post. Sorry, i had to edit it.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm running 18x8.5" rims with 255/40/18 tires on my 3.5 and the TQ steer is virtually eliminated.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> I'm running 18x8.5" rims with 255/40/18 tires on my 3.5 and the TQ steer is virtually eliminated.


What kind of mods do you haev on your Alty? Anything lke headers, exhaust, intake?


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

I just traded mine in on a Titan! 

Later losers.....


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

skootz1 said:


> What kind of mods do you haev on your Alty? Anything lke headers, exhaust, intake?


...all of the above + more....


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> ...all of the above + more....


what kind of headers did you get?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

skootz1 said:


> what kind of headers did you get?


PM sent...


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> PM sent...


thanks, i got it.


----------



## shokhead (Jan 28, 2006)

You get use to it and just wont notice it after awhile but all that said,i wont get another FWD. RWD or AWD.


----------

